# Do you actually use your fountain pen(s)?



## DW-5600E

Hey all. ;-) 

I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.

In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens. 

So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


----------



## WX1

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all. ;-)
> 
> I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


Yeah, the actual "use" of fountain pens (FPs) is a source of never-ending opinion in my experience:

Heck, it's valid not to use 'em, DW-5600. Some pen aficionados collect pens to do just that - collect them. The vintage and current stuff shares the same category as "luxury items," for lack of a better phrase, as watches. I have an identical model of the pen I prefer (more on that later) just sitting in a box in a safe place just for posterity's sake [!]; more on what that pen is later. Maybe, these aficionados never take 'em out of the box (me, included), but, still have other fountain pens (FPs) that they use. Maybe they have these "preciouses" in a cabinet in their home for show. And never, ever end up filling 'em. With relatively little maintenance, the pens can last 'til the next generation who can do what they will with 'em (hopefully keep 'em 'til they can get a nice price for 'em, or, heck, use 'em and brag that they're using an antique or old-age pen). I guess this is one thing pen aficionados have over the watch people in terms of storage. No auto winder needed, no need to check the gears, no need to worry if you're doing the right thing by stopping the movement - pen folks don't need to worry about that. I dunno.

At least in my experience, for me, FPs, while required to be maintained (yes, I agree with this) when compared to its ballpoint and rollerball counterparts, among "tool" collectable items (stuff treasured, "grailed," etc., but, actually used, no? And, I don't think that's just limited to watches and pens . . . I just can't think of other examples at this point), the FP seems to be the least of those that need to be "maintained" regularly. Don't hit me, but, I like FPs over watches (watches come a verrrrry close second, though. I really like writing anyway and, so, if there's a collectable or "luxury item" that should agree with me the most, I supposed FPs do the trick) and I'm just happy camper happy that I don't have to take in FPs every five years or so or whenever the thing "stops" because an FP doesn't really "stop" unless you manage to drop the pen on its nib on hard floor; yeah, I guess that's the FP's version of "stopping" all of a sudden and for reasons its owner doesn't understand. But, at least with an FP, you KNOW what happened basically, from the aforementioned reason to getting a defective nib with your FP (just an example; I've personally NEVER heard of that happening). I could be wrong in all of this, so, let the volleys begin. 

Again, in my experience - once you write with an FP, you never go back (except in the case of writing on your computer, of course. Really. I've done grocery lists with FPs. If it's a good nib, it writes smooth, you can control the width and texture of the lines you write. I seem to have more success in writing longhand then copying to a blank page on a screen via keyboard later, as needed. And, I don't know any better way to explain it except to say that, it's really great to use something without worrying about its mini-moving parts stopping on you alla' sudden or needing to plug the thing in to make it work.

Found this out at university, lasting to this day: when reading/studying, I concentrate better using a capped pen to press against the page. Twirling the pen, too, while I read/studied. Honestly, for some reason, made the difference between an A or B. So, here's one way, at least for me, where a pen is utilizable without being used for its original purpose. 
I like S.T. Dupont's Orpheo line. Once you write with an FP you never go back and, in my experience, once you write with an S.T. Dupont Orpheo, you prefer that brand over others (again, my opinion). I have three (including the one I just have sleeping nicely). I have one that is my ultimate prized possession (platinum metal; and the fact that me and that pen have been through some harrowing situations, me having to write so much in my profession) that I use. I clean the thing with regular tap water when needed and apply Flitz metal polish to the cap and barrel. And it's pretty much new every time I clean it that way.

Do a search on one *Richard Binder*. The FP man. The FP guru in my book. His 'site has competent info' on classic pens, some pen history, nib information, filling systems (and some really cool-looking diagrams, not to mention), a glossary (a *very* competent glossary regarding pens, I might add), and (because you wouldn't expect anything less from a good number of pen folk) ESSAYS which express the whole passion.

I'm surprised with the many parallels between pens and watches. Difference between preferences among East Asian- and European-based pens, for starters. Preference for some brands. The equivalent to "movements," though, is quite limited as the *fountain* pen IS the thing in some pen forums.


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all. ;-)
> 
> I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


I have a couple of fountain pens (Montblanc, Pelikan, Stipula) and I find myself using the Montblanc Starwalker on a daily basis. I never did that with the MB 146, Stipula or Pelikan. The thing is, I don't want to carry inkbottles with me all the time, so I chose the Starwalker as a daily 'beater'. It just needs a cartridge and a good cleaning once in a while and that's it. I can live with that.

RJ


----------



## Hary

I use my FP daily, altough nowadays I do typing more than writing. My favourite FP is Pelikan and at home I use Nakaya :-!


----------



## bigbuddhayo

At work, I tend to use Lamy Alltars as they have a rigid nib and I do lend them often to customers to sign carbonless copy invoices. At home, i use several different pens, but mostly parker jotters. :-!


-Sean


----------



## cmeisenzahl

Absolutely, use mine every day at work.


----------



## lar

Namiki Mandarin Vanishing Point and Noodler Bullet Proof Legal Lapis ink. Wouldn't be without the a VP, had it almost 3 years now. VP's do not dry out since you can retract the nib. I attend seminary and take my class notes in a Moleskine with this combo and it can go all day with no problem.


----------



## g-banger

no i wish i did.. if i did id buy myself a Omas 360


----------



## orahu

*Of Course!!!*

I carry two fountain pens to work with me every day -- today I had a Sailor and a Parker 51. I am a crossword puzzle fan -- I almost always use a fountain pen.


----------



## Simon

Hi
I use my fountain pens daily - for up to 20 hours writing a week. Because my vocation/profession (priest) involves writing sermons, lectures, text-books etc I write several thousand words a week. I use fountain pens for all my writing. I have some very old very rare ones from the 1920's but I use these - rather than keep them in a safe. OInce owned the ultimate vintage pen grail - a mint turquoise Patrician from 1929 - I stuck a sac in it & wrote with it until traded!

I enjoy the weekly exercise of chosing that week's pen, washing the pen out, chosing an ink colour etc - Unlike biros, fountain pens have individual characters. They need treating slightly differently - held differently, at different angles, written with harder/softer pressure etc etc 

I love the aesthetics involved with pens - and the deeper sense of connection between my thoughts and the paper that I strangely dont seem to have when I write with biros.

Using vintage pens brings something special - the thought that for 50++ years someone has used this very same pen & written love letters, recorded thoughts in their journals, balanced their finance books, did their home-work etc etc 

anyway - just my musings

si


----------



## tomtom

Personally I don't much like my hand writing but I find when I use a fountain pen I slow down a lot take a bit more care with my penmanship and i get much nice results, for this reason I love to write with a FP. :-!


----------



## WX1

lar said:


> Namiki Mandarin Vanishing Point and Noodler Bullet Proof Legal Lapis ink. Wouldn't be without the a VP, had it almost 3 years now. VP's do not dry out since you can retract the nib. I attend seminary and take my class notes in a Moleskine with this combo and it can go all day with no problem.


Ooh, not too big on their Vanishing Point (VP) models, but, Pilot/_Namiki_'s Mandarin yellow VP is a grail indeed; quite rare . . . unless you can still find 'em easily in Japan. Still prized.

Sidenote: the VP is quite an invention -- a "click" (as in ballpoint pen "click") fountain pen (the "retraction" mentioned above by lar). Terrific, terrific, 'specially if you're writing notes every other minute. Me? The whole point of using an FP, for me, is to connect with the old-time style of writing. Engage in the elegance of writing from start to finish and that means I need my fountain pens (FP) to be capped (since my brand of choice, S.T. Dupont has their Orpheo/Olympio large line capped, well, that just make me biased) and since I'm takin' my time, I don't mind my FPs to be precious metal'd :-! .


----------



## Dave E

I use fountain pens at work the whole time, generally I don't write with anything else. My normal users are a Pelikan M800 and a Namiki VP, but I also sometimes use a Sailor or a M405 among others.


----------



## Micha

At home I use them - at work not ;-) I'm a sales rep. and the risk of the pen ending up in the customers hands is too large :-d


----------



## JAD3703

I use my Waterman fountain pen every day at work for signing any and all official documents that require my signature. There is just something about the smooth flow and effortless grace of a fountain pen. And I find that now that I use it every day, I have not problems with the ink resevoir/cartridge.

I use my Mont Blanc ball point for notes and minutes on internal documents. 

James


----------



## bestak

I use my Graf von Faber-Castell but not in a daily basis. daily i use my e-Motion set


----------



## ncb

I own a Nakaya (Aka-Tamenuri Urushi) fountain pen, which I use every day. I attend a lot of meetings at work, and I use it for taking notes with. Also, in my quieter moments, I write in my moleskine journal with it. Absolutely love it.

I also have a Pelikan M600 and M1000. Both have a much heavier inkflow, and I've been a little embarrassed on occasion when I end up getting ink over my fingers in a meeting. It's also not the best when you're trying to get a quick journal entry down, and when you shut the book you end up with smudges.

My ink of choice is Noodlers Black. Fast drying, "permanent" ink. My bottle is only about 1/3 empty after regular refilling over the last year.


----------



## heb

*No, not for a long time*

Hello,

I used to use one on almost a daily basis, maybe 9-10 years ago. But when I finally reasoned how impractical they were--writing on mailing labels/packages, or anything other than, at your desk, on a fine piece of paper--I went back to carrying and using ball points.

heb


----------



## pmsar35

*Re: No, not for a long time*

I use a Pelikan "San Francisco" City Series fountain pen on a daily basis at work...generally for signing documents, but also for taking notes, writing comments, etc.

I also use a Myu 701 if I want to carry a smaller, tougher pen.

Paul


----------



## Dace

If I have to write something lengthy, I use a fountain pen.

Little to no pressure required makes them very comfortable to write with. In addition, I write 100% of the time in long flowing cursive and only a fountain pen lets me do this in a manner that looks incredible. I still use ball point pens, but only for short work.


----------



## thorick

Funny you should ask. I have a Waterman pen that sat in my office drawer unused for years. My issue with using a fountain pen for me is how to carry it around (I"m not a pocket protector kind of guy). I found it in my desk drawer last week. Since I now regularly wear a belt bag to hold all my stuff, so I can conveniently carry the pen and thus have it ready to use...

so, yes, I now use my fountain pen (again !).


----------



## T Bone

I only use them at home, or out locally. I keep one or two inked (collect vintage, mostly Parker 51's and Esterbrook with a few others too). 

They're too much hassle to travel with though, I generally stick with a Parker Jotter or my favorite, a Fisher AG7 Space Pen when traveling/flying.


----------



## Kool Cat

Mine are mostly collectible pieces but I do have one MB 149, which I bought for myself to use last christmas, which I have yet to do so...


----------



## Donf

Although this is a VERY late response to your post I'll give it a try.
I noticed that of your many watches you only list one mechanical. To my way of thinking there is a 'kinship' between the mechanical watches and the FP. Likewise I see quartz watches similar to ballpoints/rollerballs. 
Yes, I do enjoy(please note that word - enjoy)using a fountain pen. And I enjoy a mechanical watch much more than a quartz. I think it's just two different types of people. Just my 2 cents worth- Don


----------



## fiddletown

I use my fountain pens all the time. 

I bought my first Monteblanc, a Diplomat which I still have, in 1965 when I started college. I carried it all the time and used it for almost all purposes. And I've used a fountain pen consistently ever since.

I used a fountain pen for pretty much everything throughout my student and working life. Now, in retirement, I continue to carry a fountain pen every day and use it for just about anything I might need a pen for, except, for example, on inappropriate paper or when making copies on a multi-part form. I hardly ever use any other sort of pen.

Over the years, I've acquired quite a few. For the last several years I've favored my Pelikans and Auroras.


----------



## Paul December

I actually just started collecting pens....and was honest with myself and only buy nice Roller Ball pens. I love everything about fountain pens...except using them! 
Someone likened FP's to mechanical watches and Ball Pens to quartz...I do not agree. 
I might agree to:
Fountain Pen = Pocket Watch
RollerBall & Ball Point = Automatic Mechanical Watch
Computer = Quartz
The best part for me with Rollerballs is you get the same beautiful looking instrument, more convenient, and usually 20-30% cheaper than the same FP version.
Here is my small collection...which I use all-the-time :-!
left-to-right: Laban, Taccia, Xezo


----------



## jhowton

I am a newbie on this site, however I have been using and carrying fountain pens for years. I use them every day at my desk for approving documents, signing contracts. I also try to do two to three hours of creative writing every week which I enjoy much more with a fountain pen than when I type. It seems that for me the act of creative thought is more productive when recorded with a fountain pen than with any other method. Anyway, yes, every day. I am currently using a MB Anniversary edition FP and I carry an identical rollerball so that I can hand it to other people to use if the need should arise.


----------



## no_self_control

i deeply regret not keeping the parker flighter i had. but i don't use fountain pens any more. my preferred writing instrument is either a fibre tip or a propelling pencil.

the thing about roller ball pens is, and this age old wisdom appears have been lost in the mists of time judging by this thread, that they ruin ones hand writing. the reason being that they do not give sufficient feel when writing. it's a bit like trying to stand on ice. hence my preference.

also, i spend so much time hammering away at a keyboard, i only use a pen for notes. i've a good size callas on my left thumb where it hits the space bar.



DW-5600E said:


> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them?


----------



## 04lund2025

I use fountain pens very rarely in daily work for notes (most of my work is done via a keyboard). I find that the ink takes too long to dry and I end up with ink on my hands or worse yet my clothes. I also prefer fine point nibs which are very rarely lent to people and you hope they do not come back damaged. I work with people that seem to be trying to engrave the the writing surface with the pen (i.e. very *hard* touch). I also use cartridge ink refills, so once I open the cartridge I continue using that pen until the ink cartridge is empty (call me cheap I hate having the cartridge just dry up). I then clean it up and place it back in its drawer until I get an urge that I can't suppress. I normally use at least (sometimes 2 to 3) a different writing instrument each day. It either matches the outfit I am wearing or the writing mood I am in.

Sandra


----------



## Integrator

Sure I do. I only have one, a Waterman, but I use it all the time. My handwriting looks a little better at least compared to ball point, but mostly because I'm lazy! How is that, what with all the maintenance? Well, a ball point pen needs a little bit of pressure but with the fountain pen it just flows (like a fountain, I guess...).


----------



## craigkasmin

I carry three pens with me to work every day, and pull one out when on occasion I need to do any serious note-taking (like many of you, most of my work is done via keyboard). They are a 1940's Eversharp Skyline (Grandpa's), a 1960's Parker 51 (Dad's), and a modern Waterman (mine). They just feel so good to write with.....nothing else like it.


----------



## BundyBeej

I use my Monteverde fountain pen every day. No, its not as 100% reliable (if there is such a thing) as my trusty Parker Sonnet, but I like to think it adds a touch of class in this fast passed stark business environment where everything is electronic and needs to be out in 5.5 seconds flat. Using the fountain pen takes a little longer sometimes - you have to put up with ink flow problems every now and then; but the writing looks nice, and i reckon fountain pens look much nicer than any ballpoint/rollerball.

This is a photo of my Monteverde Invicia (Carbon Fibre), you can see my bottle of Quink - and some with a sharp eye may even notice my wax seal stamp and stick of wax; used to jazz up ones signature, or the back of an envelope on the RARE occasion that a letter is sent. Oh, and also, my Seamaster.


----------



## ncb

The two fountain pens I end up using the most are my Nakaya Urushi Portable Writer and my Namiki Falcon.

The Nakaya is probably my favourite because it was hand made to my specifications, and the Urushi lacquer "ages" over time and changes colour. Here's a good writeup of the Nakaya process and includes some photos of the style and colour of mine: http://www.pentrace.net/penbase/Data_Returns/full_article.asp?id=348

I like the Falcon because of how fine a line it writes (soft flexible nib). Only downside is the small cartridge converter which means it needs to be refilled more often.

I take one or the other along to meetings for note writing. I also use them for writing in my journal (moleskine). The finer nibs, combined with Noodlers Black ink mean that the ink doesn't bleed through the paper or feather.


----------



## [email protected]

I use my Lamy Safari daily on my work.

Grtz, [email protected]


----------



## BlueSi_425

I have been using my Pelikan M805 in in class ever since I got it last week. I just got done taking notes with it that was until I got distracted by the forums here. LOL kinda hard when its a computer class and you are in a dark corner and a screen is in front of you saying "USE ME"


Brian.


----------



## DW-5600E

BundyBeej said:


>


Very nice! :-!


----------



## Mark McK

I use my Lamy 2000 fountain, with a medium nib, frequently at work. I also have a Lamy 2000 ballpoint that I use frequently. These Lamys are great pens. :-! Mark


----------



## Shangas

MY GOODNESS YES!! 

I use nothing BUT my fountain pens! All 12 of them! Can't stand ballpoints. Invented by the devil, they were. Regardless of age, price, materials or condition, I WILL use any and EVERY fountain pen I buy. Buying a pen for display purposes is a waste of money. Why buy it to display when you can do it in the shop for free? 

I buy my pens firstly to use, secondly to collect. 

My ink of choice and recommendation is Parker Quink. Failsafe for 60 years and my favourite for the past 14.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Yes I use 10 out of my 15 fountain pens. The ones I use the most are my 1977 MB149 fine nib, my 1927 Jade Green Senior flat top Duofold and my 1986 MB 146 extra fine nib.


----------



## Uncle Bill

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all. ;-)
> 
> I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


I use my fountain pens daily for taking notes, drafting letters, news releases, articles, speeches. I find I am way more creative with say a Pelikan M800 or Parker 51 than say the latest version of Microsoft Word which I live on by the way.


----------



## Shangas

I would be lost without my fountain pens. I do so much writing every day that I just HAVE to have them. I could not do the amount of writing I do in a day with a ballpoint pen. My hand would snap off.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

I like using my fountain pens, I couldn't imagine myself an instant without using them for writing a letter or taking notes or anything else.


----------



## srmdalt

This thread just keeps on going! I'd like to chime in, because I've been collecting fountain pens since childhood, when it started with hand-me-downs from my father,who is an avid collector. I have numerous beautiful fountain pens-- mont blank, lamy, parker, waterman, omas, cartier, caran d'ache, etc, all gifts from Dad! I also have many great ball pens. I love the fountain pens, and every once in awhile I ink a few up, thinking I'll use em a bit. But it doesn't happen. My handwriting sucks, and I find the fp's too sloppy, and smudgy. Can't write a list and fold it up and shove it in my pocket without letting it dry a minute. Get ink all over my fingers when writing.

So, for me, basically, don't use 'em. Don't use gel or rollerballs much either, because they are too smooth, and my crappy handwriting gets even crapier with them. So, it's good old ball pens for me, if I absolutely have to write, which I don't very much, since I dictate reports at work.


----------



## KRW

Got a Pelikan 800 (green stripe) in my pocket right now. I keep a couple bottles of ink at work (duplicate colors).

krw


----------



## Rxq

Ball point pen are also a lot cheaper have a better price:value ratio.


----------



## awolkoff

KRW said:


> Got a Pelikan 800 (green stripe) in my pocket right now. krw


+1 to the Pel. I use it daily, along with a Sailor 1911. Also find time to rotate others into the mix, most recently a late model Parker 51.


----------



## Johnny J

I use my Parker fountain pen with a broad oblique nib every day and either my MB fountain pen, starwalker fountain pen or starwalker with the fiber point. The latter is a tie for me with fountain pens.


----------



## kubunggo

Yes, because nothing beats the elegance of good, old-fashioned penmanship.


----------



## Shangas

I find it interesting that people consider fountain pens to be "luxury" items. Quality, well-made items, perhaps, but luxury? I wouldn't think so. They seem to forget that not too long ago, a fountain pen was the only ink-based writing instrument available.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

I use my Parker Sonnet Tartan Fountain($240) every day. It still looks new. These pens are really well made, I am not afraid of using it at all.
The only thing you have to watch out for is other people trying to use it. It seems as if I am the only one that can respect it.

Regards:
-Aaron


----------



## D N Ravenna

Shangas said:


> I find it interesting that people consider fountain pens to be "luxury" items. Quality, well-made items, perhaps, but luxury? I wouldn't think so. They seem to forget that not too long ago, a fountain pen was the only ink-based writing instrument available.


One needs to remember that in today's world, a fountain pen is part of the "evil" rich. You know, someone to be disliked because of their flaunting their wealth.

For example, I have a Pelikan demonstrator I paid 75USD for and I put in a spare Pelikan gold nib. When my friends found out I paid $75 for it, they were very dismissive. "Why I should get a ball point for under $2! This is despite the fact that most FPs can go for more.

When I told them that it amounted to their buying lunch for 2 weeks while I made mine from leftovers, they were not amused.

The fact that the FP was the defacto writing implement makes little sense to the wealth envy hating crowd of today.

Enjoy what you have. I certainly do!

:-!

Dan


----------



## TimeZero

I use my fountain pens (yes, pens) every day. But of course, that should come as no surprise to anyone who reads my signature!

My current favorite is a Sailor Naginata in black wtih gold trim and an EF nib. While I love the line made by a broad nib (particularly cursive italic nibs), the EF is more practical for 90% of my use, which consists of writing notes and marginalia.

I'm not sure which watch Sailor would be considered on par with, but their quality is outstanding. Few outside of the pen cognascenti are familiar with the brand, but they are generally well-thought of by those who've used them, plus they generally offer excellent value for the money. Perhaps Stowa?


----------



## Aaron Weikart

TimeZero said:


> I use my fountain pens (yes, pens) every day. But of course, that should come as no surprise to anyone who reads my signature!
> 
> My current favorite is a Sailor Naginata in black wtih gold trim and an EF nib. While I love the line made by a broad nib (particularly cursive italic nibs), the EF is more practical for 90% of my use, which consists of writing notes and marginalia.
> 
> I'm not sure which watch Sailor would be considered on par with, but their quality is outstanding. Few outside of the pen cognascenti are familiar with the brand, but they are generally well-thought of by those who've used them, plus they generally offer excellent value for the money. Perhaps Stowa?


Sailor! They are gorgeous pens, you have great tastes. :-!

Regards:
-Aaron


----------



## hendrixstrat

Yes! I am in high school and I use mine everyday in English Class, US History, and Spanish Class. Every now and then i'll use my Waterman expert rb.


----------



## Ozy

Wow, long thread!

I use mine all and every day ...my wife bought it for me, I know nothing of fountain pens, except that I like to write with them. I like to connect 'through' through them, as writing is becoming a dying past time.

It's a Sterling Silver Waldmann please, forgive the Patina if it's not yout thing.


----------



## kaissa

Rxq said:


> Ball point pen are also a lot cheaper have a better price:value ratio.


If we look at the value of the ink, you get more mileage per money unit using fountain pen ink instead of ballpoint ink. When the ballpoint ink is finished, you end up with something that you have to put it in the garbage, be it a plastic body or a metal refill body. Fountain pen is both more economical inkwise and enviromental safer.


----------



## kaissa

DW-5600E
;333338 said:


> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


 I use them almost exclusively. The only time I need a ballpoint is when I write on a coated paper.

Since I do not have bulletproof ink, I also use gel/ ballpoint ( Iso 12757-2 type ) when I need my signature to be tamperproof. I will immediately switch to fountain pens, when I get my bulletproof ink.

I really do not find fountains pen impractical at all. Care is needed; I do not store them with nib pointing downwards. If I am not going to use a fountain pen for several weeks, I empty the ink and clean it by filling and emptying it with warm water before I store it. Even if I do not do this process, it really is easy to clean a dried ink in a fountain pen.

Granted the ballpoints do not need this type of care. But the writing experience between the two is not comparable. I am willing to pay the price for it by taking care of the pen in order to enjoy my writing experience. I fill them up when I travel and had no problem with any of my FPs.

3 days ago a BIC style ballpoint leaked in my house. Since it is oil-based ink, I still have not been able to clean it. All modern fountain pen inks are water-based and simply just wash away with plain water.

"Fountain pen is like a mechanical watch, and ballpoint pen is like a quartz watch" is a good anology.

Regards,


----------



## Shangas

Hi Kaissa, 

I thoroughly agree with what you've said. In this world of "green" this and "eco" that and "Earth-friendly" the-other and "bio"-something else, people are gradually realising that perhaps they should look to history for inspiration. 

I use a mechanical watch; it requires a servicing every five years, but that's it. 

I shave with a double-edged safety-razor which uses old razor-blades which are resharpenable. 

I use fountain pens which last forever. 

If someone asks me why I use any of them, I just say: "It's good for the planet". 

A ballpoint pen is a metal tube with paste in it. Once it's used up, you throw it away. 
A quartz watch is probably thrown away once the battery dies. Or else is replaced with a new battery and the other one goes to the landfill. 
A modern cartridge-razor has blades which you can't resharpen, so once they dull, you throw them away and waste more money on more blades...which you'll also end up throwing away in a few weeks' time. 

I'd be lost without my fountain pens. I absolutely refuse to write with anything else. You won't find a single ballpoint pen in my room, and you'll never find one on my person, either. I simply don't keep or carry them; haven't done since I was seven years old.

Buying a fountain pen purely to show it off and display it behind a glass case is a waste of money in my book. You SPENT the CASH; you might as well use the damn thing! It's like buying a house and not living in it, or a car and not driving it, a watch, and not winding it or wearing it. If you're not going to use it, you've just wasted your money. And the more expensive something is, the more I'd be using it. My most valuable watch is in regular use every day. If I wasn't going to use it, it'd be sold by now.


----------



## Nile Hadwards

I am using both fountain pen and ballpoint pen to write article. Fountain pen hand writing is fabulous so I always prefer fountain pen than ballpoint pen.


----------



## 00Photo

I use mine all day every day. I find the smooth feel and writing characteristics to be quite therapeutic. If I were forced to use a ballpoint all day long it would eventually be used as melee weapon in a scratchy ballpoint induced fit of rage.


----------



## MHe225

Every day.

I learned to write at age 6, using a pencil. After about 3 months they gave us old fashioned dip pens and used it till I graduated to a (cheap) fountain pen at age 8. Used my fountain pen all the way through elementary school and high school and got a really nice and "expensive" Sheaffer fountain pen when I graduated. I've worn this pen out in college (going through 3 cartridges per week - lots of writing) and got an even nicer Sheaffer when I received my masters in '83. Still use that pen every day; the alternative writing instrument is a mechanical pencil.

My Sheaffer looks very tired. When I picked it out, I opted for a 14K gold nib and a lacque (sp?) finish. In the pen-shop they told me this finish would last a lifetime. The pen is now a little over 26 years old and has lost most of its lacque; looks pretty pathetic, but I'm attached to this pen, so .... 

RonB


----------



## Shangas

Hi Ron, a wonderful little pensive story  

By the way, it's spelt SHEAFFER.


----------



## coaspak

I first started writing with a fountain pen in the fourth grade - it was a requirement! I returned to writing with fountain pens after I developed a shoulder injury and couldn't write for extended periods. Though I am better now I have never gone back because I enjoy it, its different, and people around me think its kinda "cool".

My daily users are a Mont Blance Starwalker and a Cross Townsend.


----------



## Ravage

I use a Lamy Safari daily on my Moleskin book. I love it. I use roller balls also, but fountain pens are my favorite for sure. I have a Lamy Dialog 3 on order, I just hope it arrives this year. I placed the order in December.


----------



## andrew_g

I have a silver Montegrappa Reminiscence large in my shirt pocket every day. It's filled with green ink and writes everything from a brief note to a draft report.

I have other pens (and ball points) but the Reminiscence is my favourite by far.


----------



## Reno

DW-5600E said:


> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


Yep. Everyday. Several different ink colours (black/blue/havana/red/green) on the filofax. Keeps the schedule easier to read.

I recently got a ballpoint pen for quick&dirty notes. I write faster with it :-!


----------



## dannzeman

Absolutely. I have over 50 FPs, mostly vintage, all in usable condition, but half never get used. 
I have a 5 pen Levenger pen wrap that I carry with me everyday. Some days I think that's not enough. o|


----------



## gardgemakroni

I use fountain pens frequently that is as a regular basis.Not for big checks but all for my works.


----------



## Baconwrapped

Picked up my first fountain pen a couple months ago. Now I have a nice selection of Lamys, stipulas, pelikans and a sailor 1911. I refuse to use a pen other then one from my collection. In part it's because I get to write with a unique colors. I've always been a fan of roller balls pens and FP just seemed like the next step. Even the $20 lamy still has a bit of elegance to it. I've received a few interesting looks when i uncap my pens. Over the last few months I've seen penmanship improve. My daily use FPs are a Lamy Al-Star silver with a M nib and a Peli M200 in yellow with gold F nib.


----------



## GavH

The only FP I own at present is a Chrome Cross ATX with a Medium nib, although I'm not a huge fan of the way it writes. If anything I'd say it is too broad and wet, something I am hoping to remedy by acquiring either a Namiki, Sailor or a Monteverde Invincia (or inevitably all of the above!).

As an aside, the pen was bought for me as a gift before I went to the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst to become a British Army officer. Traditionally, army officers are required to hand write letters in black ink using a fountain pen, hence it was required to bring one as part of the 'kit list'.


----------



## shandy

Well, the only pens I own are fountain pens! I am currently writing a book on Henry David Thoreau and I am writing between 10-20 pages in the extra large clairefontain journal daily. 

I find writing with a fountain pen really helps with my creative flow!


----------



## Benjamin Chin

shandy said:


> ... I am currently writing a book on Henry David Thoreau and ... I find writing with a fountain pen really helps with my creative flow!


I don't write book(s) but agree with your point on creative flow. It's also about the feel as well.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

GavH said:


> The only FP I own at present is a Chrome Cross ATX with a Medium nib, .... If anything I'd say it is too broad and wet, something I am hoping to remedy by acquiring either a Namiki, Sailor or a Monteverde Invincia (or inevitably all of the above!)....


If too broad and wet being the issue, you may like to consider ordering a replacement nib in "Fine" from Cross :

http://www.cross-pens.eu/products/nibs-and-parts/atx-stainless-steel-nib/pid-86166s

Otherwise, both Pilot and Sailor offer good value pens. 
(Photos taken from the internet.)


----------



## ZIPPER79

I usually use a ball point at work! BUT, at home I use Fountain pens almost exclusively...The best one I use id a Parker 51, a Sailor 1911, a Shaeffer Heratige, and two Lamy Safari's a med and a broad nib.
My favoritist is the Parker 51!
I write letters mostly to not forget what REAL is.
Happy scribbiling,

LR


----------



## Moondancer

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all. ;-)
> 
> I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


I'm not a collector, just a guy who has learned to appreciate good writing instruments. After reading this thread, I realize that I have fairly distinct situations in which I choose to use different types of pens.

At my home desk, my Waterman Expert is the first choice for writing letters and annotating Birthday & Christmas cards. I suppose that the "ceremonial" act of using a fountain pen causes one to be just a bit more reflective. My notes are automatically better with a FP. The ink drys fairly quickly on glossly paper which automatically excludes using a rollerball. But the large waterman doesn't travel that well and doesn't lay flat under a suit coat, and it has that cap which is one more thing to drop or lose.

The pen I prefer for general use at home is a good rollerball. The on/off writing associated with paying bills and conducting business is ideal for a rollerball which is significantly less inclined to dry up if you set it down uncapped for a few hours while doing something else. But I doubt that any rollerball will work that well of glossy greeting cards. Rollerballs don't travel that well either; you always have that cap to lose and the Parker Rollerball I currently have tends to leak a bit, and requires more cleanup than a good ballpoint. (I am thinking about upgrading to a Pelikan 400.)

When I am "out and about", I carry my Cross Classic Ballpoint. It fits nicely under a jacket. The twist feature ensures that I won't inadvertantly push in a top button and ruin a shirt. It is a remarkably durable instrument that writes much better than the cheap "give away" that banks and businesses make available for use. I really don't expect to write any long narratives with it, but it is perfect for signing documents and filling out forms.

When I am wearing jeans, hiking or riding my motorcycle, I jam a compact Fisher Space Pen into my pocket. Those things really perform and they virtually unbreakable.

... and then there are all those cheapos that seem to find their way into the household, .... reproducing, .... cluttering up drawers and occupying coutertop space. I periodically round them up the worst of them and deposit them at Goodwill.


----------



## bvmjethead

I started using cheap fountain pens in grammar school. It was not very popular with the teachers. Always concerned with my being able to erase my mistakes.... However it taught me to think before I wrote. It also gave me excellent penmanship, something that I still get comments on today.

Currently I do not own a fp, but I recently found a shop close by that sells and stocks quite a selection. I'll be getting one soon.


----------



## sparkyhx

I have 4 pens on the go at any one time, Blue, red, green and purple ink.

I carry 4 small plastic bottles of ink with me. - No probs for me.


----------



## jhowton

bvmjethead said:


> I started using cheap fountain pens in grammar school. It was not very popular with the teachers.


I was required to own and use a FP in high school in the UK as was everyone else I went to school with. That started a lifelong love affair with fountain pens for me.


----------



## heb

Apparently no one uses their Conway Stewart fountain pens.

heb


----------



## jobi

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all. ;-)
> 
> I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


I use them on a daily basis. During the day, I take notes and sign documents with my office ones. At nights, I do cartooning with the "special ones" of my collection.

Regards


----------



## tward

I go out of my way to use mine and bug the daylights out of the youngsters in my plant. :-!


----------



## Konrad99

There is no any rule that we have to use the fountain pen in only some occasions it is used in according to their convenience..


----------



## Johnny J

Every day!


----------



## jaytaylor

Every Monday to Friday, I do very little writing over the weekend....

Currently hopping between a 70s MB149 and a Danitrio Densho.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Just about every day, but Monday through Friday heavily. I typically have about four in rotation.

Dan


----------



## Drez

I only use mine for personalized items like cards. Otherwise for my lifestyle I sadly must agree its just not practical. Some would argue the same for a mechanical watch, esp a hand wound. Its all about the trade offs and what your willing to manage into your lifestyle to enjoy the vintage charms of a fountain pen or a mechanical watch. You might find cartridges help incr practicality and depending on how sentimental a gift hey were swapping them on the boards for such a fountain pen.


----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

OH Yes i use i everyday and never let go far my body, You can use that for self defense. ;p


----------



## Moondancer

I carry a Cross Ballpoint because of its durability and reliability.

At my home office, I consistently reach for my Lamy rollerball for its smooth performance when doing intermittent writing.

But come "Christmas Card Time" (or any time when the appearance of my handwriting is important), my Waterman fountain pen is the uncontested instrument of choice.


----------



## drockadam

I don't have one yet, I'm ordering one soon. If you don't use your's, can I have them?


----------



## maxwas

Yep, I use my fountain pen every day. I have a few at work that I rotate depending on how I feel. I like nothing more than when I am at a meeting and I pull the lid off my pen and start writing using red ink that looks like like blood, it always draws curious looks :-d

m


----------



## BossFish

I own several pens and use all. I have flexys that go back to before 1905 and up to now. I have Chinese, Japanese, European and American pens. I usually carry from 3 to 5 pens with different inks, I like black Noodlers for most notes and drawing, turquoise, blue and purple. I usually carry an italic stub for journaling and signing and an extra fine for drawing as well as a flexy. Writing for long periods is far easier as no pressure at all is needed unlike ballpoints. Large diameter pens are also much more comfortable on the hand. My writing is clearer and much more beautiful with a fountain pen. Doesn't matter if I use cursive, print or uncial my writing is much more elegant and readable. I find fountain pens increases my desire to write unlike ballpoints. I stopped buying and using ballpoints over 5 years ago and I must really search the house to find one or borrow my wife's or daughter's. Fountain pens are not just a collection but versatile tools. Everywhere I go I let people who have never seen one try them and see for themselves how easy they are to use and how their writing takes on greater beauty and character. It never fails to impress whether it is a banker or sales clerk.


----------



## Statius

I use my fountain pens everyday. I use them to write, to mark tests, essays, etc. I use them to jot down ideas, make up to-do lists. Everything. I always carry my Vanishing Point with me. I have different coloured inks for each pen, so I can use them for specific tasks (a marking pen, etc.).


----------



## nunocrt

In a word: yes!

Pick one although in the pic there's an Art Pen missing:


----------



## RichieP

That's funny that you ask if we use fountain pens to sign big checks. Signing checks are the only times I use ballpoints (I'm referring to both the kind in a checkbook and the bill you get at a restaurant). I (begrudgingly) have to use ballpoints in my checkbook in order to make carbon copies and I use the ballpoint the waitress provides to sign the credit card receipt at restaurants because fountain pens can't write on that kind of paper.
I use fountain pens for most all other writing, but sometimes I use rollerballs.


----------



## goodguy

Do I use my fountain pens ?

Lets say it this way I ONLY use foutain pens!!!
I dont touch ball points or roller balls.

You say they are more work ?

Absolutly and thats why I enjoy it so much, they are fun and connect me to old times when no one had computers and things were simpler.


----------



## John Xenos

I use my fountain pens every day. I rotate but the most common one I use at work is my Pilot Vanishing Point.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 00Photo

I usually use 4 each day. All inked to different colors. Here's 3 of them and a Rhodia Pencil on Rhodia's premium R line paper.


----------



## Uwe W.

I'm assuming that's a **** Sapiens? I never realised that the partly lava material made it look so porous. It's on my list of pens to get; however, what's with the clip? It looks like some of the Visconti name has come off?


----------



## 00Photo

Uwe W. said:


> I'm assuming that's a **** Sapiens? I never realised that the partly lava material made it look so porous. It's on my list of pens to get; however, what's with the clip? It looks like some of the Visconti name has come off?


Yes, that is a Visocnti **** Sapiens. The paint on the clip is coming off because I use it in a hostile, rough, hot, cold, dirty, outdoor work environment. I use my pens just like I wear my watches. They go where I go and sometimes it's not very hospitable. Okay most of the time. However, the Visconti is incredibly rugged otherwise. That is the only reason I got it in the first place. It was advertised as being indestructible. So far it has been. I also have the matching ballpoint. You need a matching set right? LOL.


----------



## Frankiex

Yes- I use FP's everyday! I teach, and use them constantly. I have 80+ pens, and 50 or so are FP's (vintage and modern). Just like my watches, they are in a rotation that allows me to use them all over the course of time! 

Frank


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Yes I have some daily users that are shown here








But my watch is glued on my wrist more than 7 months already


----------



## Kittysafe

Why own it if you don't use it? That's just pointless. Things are meant to be used and enjoyed.


----------



## watchiekong

In response to the original question, yes, I use fountain pens on a daily basis. I've about 30 fps and all are used in rotation.
I always bring one to work and use throughout the day. Most of my pens are eyedropper filled pens and from around the world - from the British maker Conway Stewart to Indian pens like Ratnamson and Deccan as well as the usual Mont blanc (149s and 145s) and the odd Parker 51. But I tend to prefer eyedropper filled fps as they hold a large ink capacity.

As senior administrator, I regard fps tools of my trade - I'm constantly writing and signing documents throughout the day. When you incorporate a decent regime with your fp its not hard to maintain - remember to fill up you pen at the begining of the day. Hmm...very similar to mechanical watches - you gotta set it or manual wind it every day.


----------



## Chrisispringles

Yes, I only use fountain pens and have done from the age of 11. I have two Cross Townsends, a Century 2, a Sheaffer 440XG, a Waterman Hemisphere and a Parker 17 and all of them were in rotation for use in school and I'll make good use of them at university as well. Not only are they far nicer to write with than biros, but no one asks to borrow them. Win-win.


----------



## Gladwin

I use a wooden kit fountain pen with a German nib. It's a very reliable pen and I use it every day.


----------



## Monocrom

Been a long time since I have. But I still love them. Also, thanks to the money-hungry executives at Cross, I can't replace my favorite fountain pen if I lost it. Gold Cross Century II fountain pen. Made in America. (More importantly, made with _real_ quality.) Still made, but not nearly as good as just a few years ago.


----------



## Thomas Miko

srmdalt said:


> This thread just keeps on going! I'd like to chime in, because I've been collecting fountain pens since childhood, when it started with hand-me-downs from my father,who is an avid collector. I have numerous beautiful fountain pens-- mont blank, lamy, parker, waterman, omas, cartier, caran d'ache, etc, all gifts from Dad! I also have many great ball pens. I love the fountain pens, and every once in awhile I ink a few up, thinking I'll use em a bit. But it doesn't happen. My handwriting sucks, and I find the fp's too sloppy, and smudgy. Can't write a list and fold it up and shove it in my pocket without letting it dry a minute. Get ink all over my fingers when writing.
> 
> So, for me, basically, don't use 'em. Don't use gel or rollerballs much either, because they are too smooth, and my crappy handwriting gets even crapier with them. So, it's good old ball pens for me, if I absolutely have to write, which I don't very much, since I dictate reports at work.


That's interesting. I have had the opposite experience: I was given a Parker when I was 14, and it forced me to slow down and pay attention when writing, so the use of a fountain pen forces me to write more legibly. I think I am finally going to gift myself that Pelikan m200 that Richard Binder wrote back to me about a year ago :-0 Sorry, Richard, I'm an airhead, and flat out forgot to buy it from you!
My issue is with the modern office papers that are really unfriendly to fountain pens. Using either my Conklin or my Libelle, I sign the inspection letters that get sent out, and the surface of the printer paper is so rough, that it's hard to write on them.


----------



## Kittysafe

Same - using a fountain pen makes my handwriting better since I slow down and become more mindful, I don't know why anyone would collect something they never use, like a pen, seems more like hoarding.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

I use fountain pens exclusively, and write with them every day. Ballpoints, rollers, and fineliners just can't compare. I have 5 pens currently inked that I write with, as fountain pens are my main hobby (drifted away from watches for a couple years now I'm back). My current rotation of pens is:
60's Montblanc 34 with OB nib, Rohrer & Klingner Blau-Schwarz ink (Great signature pen)
60's Montblanc 24 with OM nib, Diamine Raw Sienna ink (I use this one for personal writing)
60's Montblanc 14 with M nib , Montblanc Black ink (Fairly standard, sees heavy use at work)
50's Montblanc 234 1/2 G with flexible M nib, Pelikan Edelstein Topaz ink (A fun pen, more for personal writing than work)
1946 Parker Vacumatic with F nib, De Atrementis Sapphire ink ( The most practical pen I keep in rotation & the best for long writing sessions)
Modern Sailor 1911M with F nib, Diamine Vermilion ink (The Japanese F nibs are very narrow, so I use this one for writing in margins, underlining, etc.)

I'll put a picture up when I get a chance, but I am on Fountain Pen Network under the same name, and have posted these and other pens before. There is nothing like the feel of a fine pen gliding over paper!


----------



## Usagi

I use fountain pens 99 percent of the time even in less than ideal conditions. My main workhorse is the Lamy 2000.


----------



## mit.uhr

I use mostly this Parker moonbeam.


----------



## Monocrom

Awhile back I was bit hard by the fountain pen bug, and in very little time have amassed an amazing F.P. collection; if I do say so myself. Gotten every pen I wanted, except one. But at around $3K, that one can wait awhile. And yes, I use my fountain pens at work to write my reports. Switching out between them, weekly.


----------



## lawtaxi

Quit using them years ago. Seemed like they always leaked when in a white dress shirt pocket.


----------



## Monocrom

lawtaxi said:


> Quit using them years ago. Seemed like they always leaked when in a white dress shirt pocket.


Ironically, that's where I carry mine. Never had a single one leak on me. From my cheap Parker Vector, to my Vintage 1920s Diamond Standard, to my Pelikan M1000.


----------



## lawtaxi

Man, you are MUCH luckier than me!


----------



## jar

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all. ;-)
> 
> I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


I am not a barbarian therefore I use fountain pens whenever possible for writing. To be polite I will use a ball point should someone offer one just to avoid offending them but I will of course immediately wash my hands.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

I actually don't. But it's like a quartz watch, you can just grab it and go, every now and then change the battery. Non fountain pens you can just grab and go, change ink cartridge every now and then.


----------



## barutanseijin

Absolutely.

I use them every day unless i'm camping or something. I love the feel of a good nib going over good paper and the line variation i get from my fountain pens.


----------



## playinwittime

I was collecting pens long before the watch obsession overtook it. I would say that I was collecting beginning around 1993, give or take. I have always enjoyed fps, but found that, as time became more and more at a premium in our global economic changes, my ability to enjoy fps became less and less. Today, I don’t use any fps, though I have plenty. I will probably turn back to using just one at a time because of the maintanence and time it takes to really use and enjoy them.


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

I've got a fine nib Pilot Metropolitan I keep filled with Pilot Blue-Black ink at work. I use it five days a week. At home I have a Chinese 'Sketch Art' that's scratchy as heck. I'm running out of the prefilled cartridges it came with then tossing it out. Worst fountain pen I've ever owned.


----------



## GlenRoiland

Every single day. The lamy 2000 and pilot 823 are in daily use, 5 days per week....


----------



## Jdivitto

About 10 years ago, I went 100% fountain pen. My collection has about 30 pens and orotate 2 or 3 fountain pens on a monthly basis. Favorites include a Visconti **** Sapien and Montblanc 146.


----------



## ladida

I use mine most days at work. I only have one pen though (Faber Castell), not a whole collection to rotate. I also still use ballpoints and rollerballs, but less frequently.

And in any case, most of my writing is done on the computer, of course.


----------



## Stuey63

I use a 1952 Parker Victory most days at work.


----------



## datbme150

i have a montblanc that i never use as i am afraid it will leak in my pocket. i am sure hard on pens and normally just roll with a waterman


----------



## RosieRabbit

Every single day! I use mine to write in my diary and to write up to do lists etc. Basically every notebook I use is written in fountain pen and I've got loads of coloured inks as well just for fun!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

I have been a user of fp since 30 years and I don't plan to stop


----------



## Stef23

I have many fps since I do love them and I create my own ink. I try to use them most of the time since they help me to focus, relax and "reconnect" to the real value and importance of writing. But use rollers to sign checks, documents and files.


----------



## Monocrom

Since my previous post back in December, took a very slight break from using fountain pens. But last several weeks, I'm back. Just so soothing and calming using a nice F.P.

I do plan on adding a Montblanc StarWalker and possibly another Edison pen to the collection down the road. But I'm definitely good for now.


----------



## tsbphd

I own around a half-dozen fountain pens and they are the only things I use to write. I don't own a roller ball or ball point pen and use pencils for sketches only.


----------



## clarosec

I had a Sheaffer, Waterman, Parker, two Pilots and a Cross at the office today. Markers for grown-ups given they're all running different inks!


----------



## Happy_Jake

Briefly. I have one by one begun to leave them at home and go with a rollerball or ballpoint. Just not practical IMHO


----------



## Monocrom

Happy_Jake said:


> Briefly. I have one by one begun to leave them at home and go with a rollerball or ballpoint. Just not practical IMHO


I'm afraid I have to respectfully disagree with you. There are models out there that can quickly be used. Two of the most iconic F.P.s come to mind. LAMY 2000 which just requires pulling off the cap and posting it on the other end. Lightweight and very minimalist.

Along with the even more practical Pilot Vanishing Point. A one-handed F.P. in which the nib is exposed with just a push of the plunger, like a traditional ballpoint click pen. I own both, they work well.


----------



## urbino

Monocrom said:


> I'm afraid I have to respectfully disagree with you. There are models out there that can quickly be used. Two of the most iconic F.P.s come to mind. LAMY 2000 which just requires pulling off the cap and posting it on the other end. Lightweight and very minimalist.


I'm clearly unusual in this regard, but I've never liked writing with my Lamy. It's too slick. I have an Aurora that has the same problem, but I was able to "fix" it with some gaffe tape. It's not attractive, but at least I can hold the pen. I consider my Platinum Century my most practical fp.


----------



## Happy_Jake

I think i have that Pen
Lamy is a great value

I run a construction business and have ruined a few shirts with fountain pens

Maybe ill try that Lamy again

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman

Was given my first recently. Lamy Safari. It was described to me as the Seiko 5 of fountain pens. Know nothing about it but I do enjoy writing with it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Happy_Jake said:


> I think i have that Pen
> Lamy is a great value
> 
> I run a construction business and have ruined a few shirts with fountain pens
> 
> Maybe ill try that Lamy again


I've owned my LAMY 2000 for the past several months. Never once leaked. LAMY makes excellent fountain pens.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Thanks for that. I will reconsider. I do love the quality of the pen and the feel of writing.


----------



## Happy_Jake

I believe the nibs are also interchangeable on that model , right?


----------



## Monocrom

Happy_Jake said:


> I believe the nibs are also interchangeable on that model , right?


The hooded nib? No.

But the regular nibs on other LAMY models are.


----------



## Happy_Jake

I saw a youtube video of a guy using an oblique nib. Did he buy it that way, then?


----------



## Monocrom

Happy_Jake said:


> I saw a youtube video of a guy using an oblique nib. Did he buy it that way, then?


If you mean their standard nibs, most likely; yes. LAMY does sometimes offer them.

If you mean the partially hooded nib on the LAMY 2000, it must have been a custom job from a skilled nib-meister. Very skilled ones can grind a medium point nib into an oblique one. I even ground an EF LAMY standard nib into an F because I got one that was horribly scratchy and tried my hand at smoothing it out. Which worked well. (Though yes, just ordering another nib would have been the much easier option.)


----------



## Happy_Jake

Monocrom said:


> If you mean their standard nibs, most likely; yes. LAMY does sometimes offer them.
> 
> If you mean the partially hooded nib on the LAMY 2000, it must have been a custom job from a skilled nib-meister. Very skilled ones can grind a medium point nib into an oblique one. I even ground an EF LAMY standard nib into an F because I got one that was horribly scratchy and tried my hand at smoothing it out. Which worked well. (Though yes, just ordering another nib would have been the much easier option.)


Just cleaned and filled my LAMY 2000

You got me going on liking fountain pens. Let's see how it goes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake

It looks like I have a Safari too. Gave up on that one too. Forgot I had it.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Okay. Now that I have refilled my 2000. I seem to have small spots of ink collect on the nib holder. It doesn't seem to be a leak per se. But is that normal?


----------



## Monocrom

Happy_Jake said:


> Okay. Now that I have refilled my 2000. I seem to have small spots of ink collect on the nib holder. It doesn't seem to be a leak per se. But is that normal?


No, that's not normal. Did you push the plunger back down a tiny bit after filling the pen? That would cause something like that to occur.


----------



## Happy_Jake

I'll take some pics and show you. I'm already disenchanted. If it's a mistake on my part, I'd like to know. Thanks.


----------



## AznHick93

I've strictly been an Esterbrook man since I bought a minty J from an estate sale 11 years ago! I do want to add Parkers, Pelikan- etc. To the list one day, but am currently using an LJ with a 2550. It's a lovely slender pen and no more worries about disposable ballpoints! For the most part.


----------



## wobbegong

I use mine almost daily at work, even for note taking etc - writing with a fountain pen is a pleasure - writing with a ballpoint is a task (that's how I look at it anyway....)

In terms of maintenance, once in a blue moon I'll run them under the tap for a flush out, apart from that nothing.

The green Parker 45 is vintage - circa 1960's and still writes like the nib is made of silk.

The only negative in my experience is the view by some that you are being 'pretentious' by using one for some reason.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Starting using my LAMY again. Thanks to this thread


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

I use mine hardly ever, they're just a cool old school way to write and yet another item to collect and talk about.


----------



## 96nick

I use my pen for journaling. I don't keep one on me at all times (even though I should). I just have a Pilot Metro, and it's fantastic to write with!


----------



## CaptainCustard

I dont use mine anything like as much as I did in the 1990s. Then it was letters home to my mother, faxes to the head office in Paris, signing documents and contracts etc. 

These days its just signing things. 

Sad really.


----------



## weissa

I only use my Pilot Vanishing Points, both for daily use and creative writing. As much as I enjoy writing with other pens, I just can't stand caps. I traded and sold a number of nice capped pens to aquire watches. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jalquiza

Mine dry out faster than I use them


----------



## Xto

I use(d) my ST Dupont Grande Olympio every day... until I let the wrong guy repair it and the nib has never been right again. Have to get it to authorized service center now...

I love the slight scratch as it moves across paper.


----------



## Monocrom

jalquiza said:


> Mine dry out faster than I use them


Yeah, fountain pens require more attention. I'll typically ink up one of mine, use it for a week. By then the ink in the converter is practically close to zero. So I clean my pen and then usually ink up a new one the day of next shift back to work, from my day off. I've sometimes left ink for two weeks straight in a pen. But that's rare for me to do.

I mean, if this is a big issue for you, consider getting a Platinum #3776 Century. Good selection of colors. You get a 14K gold nib (though it is rather stiff), and you get their patented system located inside the cap. Fill up the pen, cap it normally, the ink will stay wet and ready to write for about 2 years. Might be the best solution in your case.


----------



## Colcutter

Every day for wet signatures


----------



## MohiMedia

I'm still at the point in my business where I write notes to customers by hand. I definitely use the pen for this purpose.


----------



## hmalik

I use fountain pens daily at home and at work. Oh the joy of using a beautifully tuned wet nib on rhodia 90 Gsm paper !!! the ability to play with line width and shading etc is such a joy. My personal favourite are the Visconti dreamtouch palladium nib ones like the homosapien lava and the opera master - my daily writers.


----------



## Monocrom

hmalik said:


> I use fountain pens daily at home and at work. Oh the joy of using a beautifully tuned wet nib on rhodia 90 Gsm paper !!! the ability to play with line width and shading etc is such a joy. My personal favourite are the Visconti dreamtouch palladium nib ones like the homosapien lava and the opera master - my daily writers.


I was fortunate to snag a Visconti Steel Age **** Sapiens just after they were discontinued. And how very fortunate I was to get a Dream Touch nib that was only just a bit stiff. Have heard nightmare stories from other owners of pens with such nibs on their Visconti models. Ranging from writing with a rusty nail stiff, to actually dream-like smoothness and elegence.

Visconti is a company full of artists.... Not engineers. Consistency definitely not in their vocabulary. Oh well, I snagged the Visconti model I wanted far more than any of their other offerings. And I'm happy with what I got from them.


----------



## hmalik

Monocrom said:


> I was fortunate to snag a Visconti Steel Age **** Sapiens just after they were discontinued. And how very fortunate I was to get a Dream Touch nib that was only just a bit stiff. Have heard nightmare stories from other owners of pens with such nibs on their Visconti models. Ranging from writing with a rusty nail stiff, to actually dream-like smoothness and elegence.
> 
> Visconti is a company full of artists.... Not engineers. Consistency definitely not in their vocabulary. Oh well, I snagged the Visconti model I wanted far more than any of their other offerings. And I'm happy with what I got from them.


Glad to meet another Visconti lover. Yes you are right their nib consistency is not good. I had send one in to John Mottishaw of nibs.com to tune it for me. One I bought from goulet I asked them to thoroughly check it before shipping to me so don't get a lemon. Once tuned up, it is a joy to use.


----------



## ProvideR

Visconti lover too


----------



## smpoirie

Daily user here. EDC in my briefcase are currently a Black/Rhodium Cross Townsend Fine, Gold Cross Townsend Medium, Pelikan 400 Fine and a 1949 Parker 51 Aeromatic. Its rare I find myself using anything other than a fountain pen unless its for carbon copy forms or if I don't have my briefcase with me.


----------



## urbino

Nice. I carry my Platinum Century with a permanent ink, for those occasions when I need that, but I can't say they arise very often.


----------



## Monocrom

ProvideR said:


> Visconti lover too


The company has quietly switched over to 18K gold nibs. 
Can't say I'm surprised. Guess those Dream Touch nibs are now collector's items.


----------



## luth_ukail

i am entirely on safari and al-star for signing.


----------



## Monocrom

I will say that Etsy is a good place to look for custom-made fountain pens. They'll be made from kits, and forget about being able to cap them properly on the other end for writing. But you can get custom materials for cap and barrels. I have a gorgeous Malachite fountain pen. 

Be sure to discuss nib options though with whomever you contact. Otherwise you get stuck with the stock nibs that come with the kit. Those are decent. But will be steel nibs in medium that write much closer to a broad point.


----------



## surprise123

I am a SUCKER for vintage Parkers.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid

surprise123 said:


> I am a SUCKER for vintage Parkers.


Me too! Really nice nice collection. Here's some of my Parkers.










I use fountain pens every day for note taking at work.


----------



## Trent in WA

Do I use my FPs? Lord have mercy, yes! They’re all I write with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarosec

I forget if I've commented. I use at least four FP's every day. Ballpoints and rollerballs are for suckers.


----------



## Viseguy

Honestly, not as much as I used to. For everyday writing/note-taking, I've gone over to Staples TRU RED quick-dry gel pens in blue and black. The ink flows almost as freely as water-based FP ink and dries very quickly, as advertised. And it's water-fast, too. At about a dollar a pen, they're great value for money. I only wish that Staples would start selling refills only -- because the pen bodies are reusable. And it would be wonderful to see some nice third-party pen bodies made for TRU RED cartridges. I know it sounds hokey, but these pens need to be tried to be believed.

That said, I still use a fountain pen to sign documents. I've been a Noodler's fan ever since Nathan Tardif first started making Bulletproof Black, around 2004, but recently I've been enjoying Dr. Ph. Martin's Edge Blue, a pigment-based, archival ink designed for fountain pens. I have many pricey pens, but nowadays I find myself turning to my two TWSBI ECO FPs with 1.1mm stub nibs. At $29 a pop, these pens are another great bang for the buck.


----------



## TrlRnr

Yes, I use them a lot!

If I have a lot of continuous writing to do (papers, letters, etc.), I'll chose a lightweight Omas celluloid with a gold nib. If I want to jot down a quick note, a Lamy Al-star with a broad steel nib is just right ...all the bases are covered with FPs!


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Yes, fountain pens are an integral aspect of my work.

Throughout every workday they're in regular use.

Typically three to four, in different nib widths and different inks.

Tom K.


----------



## Pongster

I entered a profession that traditionally uses fountain pens. Good thing that now gel pens have the same effect as fountain pens and i can get away with them. Never got the hang of refilling the ink. Now i do not know where i placed my fountain pen.


----------



## chatman

I use my fountain pens as my only handwriting pens every day. I don't use all of them though - I usually have a rotation of 6 for writing (with ink in them) and 4 for drawing (also with ink in them). 

I can't go back to writing with anything else. For drawing, fountain pens are one of several tools I use.


----------



## Ascalon

I absolutely love using two old Parkers for anything, from work to creative writing. 
One is a 70s cartridge pen (a maroon 45), but the other is a 1990s fountain/cartridge stainless and gold pen ( a 95) that I use mainly in cartridge mode. 
Both have beautiful gold tips, though the older one is slightly finer, and both write beautifully. 

I write exclusively in cursive and find they are the perfect implements for it. They are a simple pleasure to use. 

However, I also have a nice all stainless Cross gel roller ball that is equally nice to use, but doesn't get the same paper time the Parkers do.


----------



## pyiyha

I mostly use my Montblanc 220p and 221, occasionally 12 and 22 as well.
The others are nicely displayed in my pen case for me to fondle and rearrange occasionally.










Just acquired Parker Duofold Jr in jade.


----------



## rochester2

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


A parker 45/51 aerometric fp require no maintenance ever. Under normal working conditions they will never break. They are more reliable than any watch ever made.

A fountain pen is much more practical than anything else because they cost pennies to run, have minimal resistance on paper and the good ones retain their value.

There is an entire community dedicated to collecting fps on FPN, where people casually discuss abouf fountain pens made during WW2 or before. This is a testament about how durable these pens are.

I had the priviledge of buying and using ww2 era parker vacumatic, duofold and sheaffer balance fps. 
In MY humble view, these are some of the best writing instruments ever made, they are a delight to use almost a century after they left the factory. And incredibly, they are not even expensive.

I have used fountain pens all my life and will continue using them any time i need to take notes. Recently i have filled a lot of pages while in driving school. 
Fountain pens are not only the best writing instruments, but they are also natural antidepressants. When i have a lousy day at work, i just pick up my 70s parker 45 flighter and i already feel a little better.


----------



## ArchiMark

Like many others, use my fountain pens every day at work and sometimes on weekends.

Much more enjoyable to write with, like using different color inks (mostly shades of blue, brown, and grays....).


----------



## urbino

ArchiMark said:


> Like many others, use my fountain pens every day at work and sometimes on weekends.
> 
> Much more enjoyable to write with, like using different color inks (mostly shades of blue, brown, and grays....).


Work is where I typically use mine, too. Which means they're _not _actually getting used right now, since I'm never at the office.


----------



## OmegaGateway

Last year I used them quite often but yes they do require maintenance.
I thoroughly enjoy writing with them so its not a big deal. I carried a Lamy Safari in my pocket at work to use throughout the day so I wouldnt have to worry about it getting dinged up.
I also used my Sailor quite a bit last year which I find more pleasant than say...a Montblanc.
This year I wrote a few Christmas cards with disposable Pilot fountain pens because I have them in various colors.
Quality paper makes writing with fountain pens also makes them more enjoyable. I have a Rhodia spiral notebook that is nice to write on.
Dont mean to preach but for anyone who has not experienced this yet...untill you try quality paper with a quality fountain pen its hard to explain what the fuss is about.


----------



## spaceage21

I don't particularly have any expensive fountain pens but I do keep one inked up and ready to go. I love to write in fine or extra fine. I find that fountain pens are a lot faster to write with at least for me and they just glide across the paper with ease, this helps me to extract any thoughts or ideas quickly and even helps me to formulate more perhaps through the mechanical process of handwriting. It may not be for everybody but I think it's something people should try. Plus it's another hobby to spend money on if you can't find a watch to invest in lol


----------



## Batboy

OmegaGateway said:


> Quality paper makes writing with fountain pens also makes them more enjoyable ... for anyone who has not experienced this yet...untill you try quality paper with a quality fountain pen its hard to explain what the fuss is about.


It's true. Quality paper, as well as the right ink, makes a surprisingly big difference. (A bit like the different an excellent strap can make to your watch  )


----------



## PCCM

I did until one ruined a nice leather bag and a few items I had in there, wallet and a coat as well. Just not worth it for me.


----------



## VincentG

I was married to an Italian for 14 years and bought and sold several properties while living there. The "only" way you can sign for Title is with a fountain pen and it is typically a 6-8 page document (what we would call an abstract of Title) of lined and watermarked paper that is bound, you sign in the margin of every page as well as the signature page. The other complication is you have to sign "legibly" and include every part of your name listed on your documents, I am a Jr. and have quite a long middle name and everything has to be written legibly "with" a fountain pen. The first time I did a closing I complained to the Notaio that it was not "my" signature, which is of course completely illegible, her response was that it IS my legal signature in Italy, lol. Left handed people have to be very careful to not make a huge mess.


----------



## ArchiMark

urbino said:


> Work is where I typically use mine, too. Which means they're _not _actually getting used right now, since I'm never at the office.


That's a shame.....

Hope you're still working, just doing it from home.....

If so, can't you retrieve your pens from office and use them at home?


----------



## urbino

ArchiMark said:


> That's a shame.....
> 
> Hope you're still working, just doing it from home.....
> 
> If so, can't you retrieve your pens from office and use them at home?


Yes, working from home. Thanks for the very kind thought.

My pens are here with me, I just don't find myself doing much writing here at home, for some reason. It's probably largely because I don't *go* to any meetings. I would always carry a pen and paper to conference rooms to take notes. But working from home, all meetings take place right here at my desk, and since it's doing double-duty as both my home desk and my work desk, I don't really have enough surface area for a pad of paper.

I believe this is called a first-world COVID-19 problem.


----------



## ArchiMark

urbino said:


> Yes, working from home. Thanks for the very kind thought.
> 
> My pens are here with me, I just don't find myself doing much writing here at home, for some reason. It's probably largely because I don't *go* to any meetings. I would always carry a pen and paper to conference rooms to take notes. But working from home, all meetings take place right here at my desk, and since it's doing double-duty as both my home desk and my work desk, I don't really have enough surface area for a pad of paper.
> 
> I believe this is called a first-world COVID-19 problem.


Yes, indeed...

I still go to my office at my workplace, but 99% of my meetings are online with others, since most are working at home....

Meetings are meetings, so, still take notes using my fountain pens....


----------



## epdavid

One thing I've found to be true is that for _long_ writing experiences (e.g.: taking a lot of notes, transcribing passages, writing letters, etc.), I find fountain pens to be way more comfortable to hold and write with! You don't have to push on the paper as hard!


----------



## belia

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all. ;-)
> 
> I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


Unfortunately, they are, for the most part, impractical. Over the years, I've collected quite a few, but they all sit idle while I use my cheap, disposable gel pens. Sad, perhaps, . . . but true.


----------



## Batboy

ArchiMark said:


> Meetings are meetings, so, still take notes using my fountain pens....


Me too. I use fountain pens more than other writing instruments. (But I don't like how gel pens write.)


----------



## nick10




----------



## mbrobe

I prefer to use them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

I find myself reaching for my nicer pens much less often due to Docusign


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

ArchiMark said:


> Like many others, use my fountain pens every day at work and sometimes on weekends.
> 
> Much more enjoyable to write with, like using different color inks (mostly shades of blue, brown, and grays....).


Same here


----------



## mbrobe

Mediocre said:


> I find myself reaching for my nicer pens much less often due to Docusign


Agreed but still try and get them out for notes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim3296

I use them
working from home I have three parkers in rotation use on my desk ( two Parker 61s which are wonderfully smooth writers) a p51 and a Waterman.
when at work I use a pen casewith a parker duofold a 1930s Parker parkette.
I find them far more comfortable to use, and in meetings the palaver of taking them out in a meeting and setting up, if done correctly can buy some time to think and hold others attention.
it is undoubtedly an affectation but I do enjoy writing with them, something I don’t get from ballpoints. They improve my writing script as well.
different inks and quality paper makes ahuge difference but they can cope with cheap paper too. Just not as neatly.
for a fountain pen, give it time, literally the nib does adjust to your hand ( the angle you hold it, direction of strokes etc) and you will usually find a nib and ink combination that suits you.
I have a sizeable collection of fountain pens and watches.
they get used and worn in rotation, it’s what they were made for and they bring me pleasure in use.


----------



## DevOpsGuy

I type 99% of the the time, but always use a FP when writing. Mont Blanc Meisterstuck 149. Unfortunately it was a bit scratchy when new but MikeItWork did a cursive italic regrind and it flows perfectly now. Came across Gunnlaugur SE Briem a while ago and find honing my handwriting a calming experience.


----------



## GrouchoM

Of course. If I don't use my fountain pens, who will? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnin_Ute

I keep about ten inked ans use them almost exclusively. I rarely use a ballpoint anymore.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Runnin_Ute said:


> I keep about ten inked ans use them almost exclusively. I rarely use a ballpoint anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Similar (howdy, RU, I'm Lloyd)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim3296

Runnin_Ute said:


> I keep about ten inked ans use them almost exclusively. I rarely use a ballpoint anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Likewise. Though I keep four to five inked constantly and rotate them with my unlinked ones. Writing with a good nib is a very pleasant experience.
I keep a rollerball to hand in case I need a ball pen, but very rarely need it.


----------



## yongsoo1982

in addition to having a watch rotation, I have a fountain pen rotation. I journal every morning though, so it's pretty easy to rotate through em


----------



## Intempestus

I used mine all through college and even converted a few of my peers from the boring Bic ball point. After college I found myself using barely using my fountain pens. Paper that doesn't bleed through isn't easy to find. I love the paper made by Crane Stationery but it isn't exactly inexpensive.


----------



## 54B




----------



## urbino

Nice variation. What's the ink?


----------



## 54B

urbino said:


> Nice variation. What's the ink?


Thanks. It's kon-peki from iroshizuku. It's my go-to blue.


----------



## yongsoo1982

well, if you need a reason to use them, October or rather Inktober is the month to do it





Rules & Prompts — Inktober







inktober.com


----------



## arolex

DW-5600E said:


> Hey all. ;-)
> 
> I've got 2 beautiful fountain pens that were given to me, but I don't use them at all.
> 
> In my very humble opinion, they are impractical to use, and require higher maintenance when compared to ball point pens.
> 
> So in what situation do you fountain pen owners use them? Only for signing large cheques? :-d


I use mine. I enjoy jotting notes, and signatures of course.


----------



## chatman

Fountain pens aren’t that high-maintenance if you get the right ones. Modern Japanese stuff (Sailor, Namiki, Pilot, Taccia) are bulletproof - I’ve got high-end Namiki and Pilot pens that have had ink in them for years and they still write perfectly, every time I uncap them. 

Montblancs are pretty good, though they sometimes require some nib adjustment to get ‘em going.

Now Italian stuff, or anything vintage, is another story entirely. Skipping, quality issues, leaking, drying out, spilling, staining - a whole host of issues that often earn fountain pens a bad name in the maintenance department. When they work, Italian FPs are fabulous, but it can be a real trial to get them working properly and keeping them that way.


----------



## B.Kohr

A) I carry an antimicrobial brass space pen for pushing buttons/writing on labels, etc

B) IMO fountain pens excel in a few areas

i) Signing/initialing lots of originals - less fatiguing, and they keep up.
ii) Situations where it’s imperative that the original is protected - there are some very good anti counterfeiting inks for FO
iii) High volume writing. With the proper technique and paper, it is much less tiring to write large amounts with a FP - say, in meeting where electronic devices are not permitted. (Not that uncommon) or meetings where you have to be engaged with the other people in the meeting.


----------



## vipereaper30

I just picked up a Montblanc recently to test out a fountain pen. It's kind of like wearing a nice watch, I don't really need it but it makes writing more fun and enjoyable. Also seems to be helping me focus on improving my handwriting which hit a wall somewhere around second grade.


----------



## urbino

I had to sign for a freight delivery yesterday. I didn't have a pen, so the driver handed me his. It was a fountain pen. A sturdy and work-worn Kaweco. I was like, "Hey! A fountain pen!" He said his wife gave it to him.


----------



## GrouchoM

urbino said:


> I had to sign for a freight delivery yesterday. I didn't have a pen, so the driver handed me his. It was a fountain pen. A sturdy and work-worn Kaweco. I was like, "Hey! A fountain pen!" He said his wife gave it to him.


Wow! That's awesome! I'd have given him a tip! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wus7

I only have to write short scribbles at work. If I'm in a rush I do have a clickable gel pen, but if I have more than a second I break out the FP. With a soft gold nib, writing itself can actually bring tactile enjoyment instead of just being a means to an end


----------



## Pilchuck

I use my fountain pens every day. I did sell off several to buy more watches.


----------



## fpgt72

Every week day, it is all I want to use anymore, it just makes using a pen more fun....don't know why. I slow down and wright write whatever, more fun.

I got into it by going down a youtube hole. The wife got a pen for a 10yr thing at work, and that is the pen I am using. I have only been this for about a month now.

I also bought the pilot pack of cheapo pens. I use those once and a while, they are nice for different colors on the fly. 

I have not had any real issues with it, I have filled it several times, wonder what will happen and how I will get the last ink out of the bottle, but I don't think I will be happy using a ball point anymore.


----------



## CMartinEnt

I have a Pilot Vanishing Point that I use every day at work, and I’m a supervisor in manufacturing. Not a desk job.


----------



## azyeoman

I write daily with my fountain pens. I dislike ball point pens now and prefer my Nakaya, Eboya and Pelikans. Like my watches, In rotate using them. 🖋✍😊


----------



## Chronopolis

I do. 
And, just like watches, often the cheaper ones (China made) are the smoothest and the most comfortable & reliable, even if not with the "best fit & finish." 
Go figure.


----------



## RCS1300

I use my fountain pens several times a week. They are mostly used to take notes while I am doing research. My notes are taken on high quality paper. I like writing with the fountain pens because the pen flows easily on high quality paper, makes it fun to take notes, and the use of the pen makes me think harder and consolidate thoughts in my mind before I write them down on paper. 

I doubled down on fountain pen use and actually purchased another fountain pen when I found out that my nephews grade school was no longer teaching students how to write in cursive - a form of writing where the letters are connected.


----------



## scremingchicken

I only buy and or collect vintage to antique pens. The new stuff to me is not worth the time or money. Every day I use my Sheaffer Student pen from the early 50s in mint green. I repair old sac pens and the like. Have not taken the time to do others like the Sheaffer snorkel although I have a few working models. I think at the moment I have around 40 vintage to antique pens. Of those I only have good brands like Parker, Sheaffer, Eversharp and the like. Its harder to find a pen at a fair price these days. Everyone thinks they have gold now. I used to find Parker 51 pens in their original box for 15 dollars but not much any more.


----------



## scremingchicken

cronopolis, I don't see that in the vintage pens. But the Hero 616, a Chinese knock off of the Parker Iconic 51 is a very good copy. The issue here is that it was so close to the original Parker that the Chis were making knock offs of the knock offs. These were not good quality. So you may have a Hero 616 but it not may be a real one. LOL sounds crazy but this is the world we live in now. I did buy a couple of these when they first came out as a travel pen. If it got lost or taken it would not be as big a loss as a real Parker. That is the only pen so far I would even think of buying outside of real vintage pens and then to use where it may get lost.


----------



## rkman11

I use mine all the time at home, and my Pilot Vanishing Point is perfect for work.


----------



## Daruba

My fountain pens I use exclusively at home where I have the proper fountain pen friendly paper.
Several ballpoints and roller balls I use on the job, Right now I'm on the job and using a Mont Blanc Boheme roller ball.


----------



## olske59

Less than prior years - primarily a refurbished Sheaffer Snorkel and Parker 51. Almost no writing pressure needed but as a lefty, I have to be careful of ink choice or its a disaster since I don't write with the left "hook."


----------



## wspohn

I used a fountain pen daily when I was working and still use one every chance I get. I've been using a MB 146 vermeil with a smooth XF nib for note taking at my wine club meetings.


----------



## Tyco

Recent convert and it's my go-to now (various LAMY & Pilots)...the finer the tip the better.


----------



## Tom Kellie




----------



## georges zaslavsky

Yes, I use two modern Conklin Nozac made by Visconti and a trio of 1936 Sheaffer Oversize Balance Vac Fill pens.


----------



## clarosec

This thread is still going? Will confirm I still do, daily. Nice to see the number of people adopting the VP also. What an excellent pen.


----------



## Crate410

Yep yep. More pens just show up. 20-25 bottles of ink… i write way too much one might say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg

Currently inked pens...


----------



## Perazzi-man

Best pen ever , my Parker 75 from 1972. Had it fixed one time (for $35) and still the best. 2d best --Pilot Namiki.


----------



## Matt79

I love the look, feel, and ink options of fountain pens (have mostly VPs, some are the 60s vintage models). But unless I'm using them everyday, they start unreliably. I started carrying a Fellhoelter TiBolt. The fillers are not too inspiring , but I can count on it to work every time.


----------



## wspohn

I have a collection of around 400 FPs and at the office I would have maybe 4 at a time to rotate among. Now retired so not doing as much handwriting, but still use FPs at home and take a Parker 51 Flighter (a steel pen you could probably drop off a tall building and still have it write) when I go out.


----------



## darry123

I use my Pilot Vanishing Point every day at work although I may be the only person at work with a fountain pen.. oh well


----------



## mebiuspower

Got my first MB Glacier fountain pen last weekend and have been using it regularly.


----------



## GrouchoM

mebiuspower said:


> Got my first MB Glacier fountain pen last weekend and have been using it regularly.
> 
> View attachment 16870446


How do you find the weight, slipperiness, and balance? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## mebiuspower

GrouchoM said:


> How do you find the weight, slipperiness, and balance?


It a fairly heavy pen at 59g so you don't need huge amount of pressure to write.

Not sure about slipperiness as this is my only fountain pen so I don't have anything else to compare to.


----------



## GrouchoM

I usually find all metal sections to be slippery in longer writing sessions, especially if it's warm&humid. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## arundelsteve

i do indeed! daily driver is from sailor (below), other is a metal falcon from pilot. currently used for jotting down quick notes during the workday or journaling ….however, can’t say the same for the other 6-7 pens, probably time to thin the herd to get watch money 🫠


----------



## darry123

quick question, what's the smoothest stock nib you guys have? Oddly enough, I find my Parker vector on par with the 18k gold nib of the vanishing point


----------



## urbino

Probably my OMAS. It's also an ink cannon.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

I always use my modern Conklin Nozacs, my Sheaffer Oversize Balance Vac Fillers and my SheafferPFMIII


----------



## jar

Yes.


----------



## darry123

urbino said:


> Probably my OMAS. It's also an ink cannon.


vintage, right?


----------



## urbino

darry123 said:


> vintage, right?


It sort of is, now. It was new when I bought it 10-15 years ago.


----------



## setch

Every day!


----------



## darry123

setch said:


> Every day!


I've never seen that version of the vanishing point


----------



## setch

It's maybe 10yrs old or so, likely out of production for awhile now. I Iike the finish as it has some texture and prevents slippage.


----------



## Mr. Bones

I do use them everyday.


----------



## Perazzi-man

My faves--today-- are Pilot Namiki, Sailor and Pelicans. PLUS I still use my Parker 75 for the mid 70's. Not so great , David Oskarson's, ST Duponts and some MB's.


----------

